# 83 Starships For Your WOIN Games!



## Blue (Jan 18, 2018)

Okay, that's just nifty.  Thanks!


----------



## Nostalgia Ward (Jan 19, 2018)

These are most excellent. Some great work here!


----------



## Vampifan (Jan 19, 2018)

I can't wait for the book to appear.


----------



## OTG_Wraith (Jan 20, 2018)

Ian Stead is an amazing Traveller ship artist. Could you possibly ask him to provide a top down shot so that VTT token files could be included with the product?


----------



## middenface (Jan 20, 2018)

Tah! Yeah I think I can do that....


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2018)

New ship added - the Vodyanoy Class IV Missile Frigate (Union).


----------



## middenface (Jan 21, 2018)

Morrus said:


> New ship added - the Vodyanoy Class IV Missile Frigate (Union).




Although named after the monster from Slavic Myth (or Vodyanoi) I came across the name in the early 80s, a TV series called Nightmare Man. Which was based on the book Child of the Vodyanoy.. still creeps me out now..


----------



## OTG_Wraith (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Ian. Traveller really has been blessed by dedicated 3D ship artists such as Jesse, Andrew, Shawn and yourself. Glad to see N.E.W. will now be getting some 3D ship art attention as well.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2018)

Vampifan said:


> I can't wait for the book to appear.




It's just going into layout now! Here's a sneak peek from my manuscript.


----------



## Joel Lovell (Jan 26, 2018)

Will the Fantasy Grounds edition get this update?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 26, 2018)

Joel Lovell said:


> Will the Fantasy Grounds edition get this update?




This is just a web page. I’m sure FG will convert the Starship Recognition Manual when it is released.


----------

